# Best filter baskets for Gaggia Classic portafilter ??



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

Are there any filter baskets that are better than others, specifically for the Gaggia Classic Portafilter ??

I'm presuming this will make quite a difference to the brew that the basket is a good fit straight and allows you to tamp without obstructing the tamper in any way...

I'm using non-pressurised baskets now, but only 4 quid baskets from Galla Coffee via eBay..

Cheers...









Bri...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

An 18g ridgeless basket is my go to for the classic. Mines a VST but there are cheaper alternatives. The VST's are a bit unforgiving of poor technique.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would either go for a vst 18g (sometimes called a strada basket) or the EP HQ ones are pretty good from coffee hit.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

cheers all ....


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm using one of these just now. Similar idea to VST's in terms of consistent hole size and attention to detail in the manufacture but with tapered sides rather than straight sides. Find it far more forgiving than VST's plus you can get away with a regular 58mm tamper instead of needing 58.35mm etc.

Hard to get hold of from UK stockists though but I think charliej can order them alongside the brass dispersion plates he's ordering for Gaggia Classics if you catch him on time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with the above. Standard baskets are are good starting point and they will fit your 58mm tamper. VST and LM baskets are trickier and are fitted best with a 58.35 / 58.4 tamper. Hope this helps


----------

